# Acne Outbreak



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ladies,

I am 5dp5dt and have had a huge acne breakout on my chin. Its truly awful. I'm covered in pimples and panicking that I may have a hormonal imbalance.

Have any of you ladies had acne and made it to BFP?


Struggling today aswell so that doesn't help  

Debs
X


----------



## akduce83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hiya Hun
I have my skin looks a mess. I'm 7dpt with 5dt. 

Going to test Friday to Sunday. 

I'm so bloated though x


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Hun ... It's settled a bit but I'm plastering on the concealer with a trowel!!!

Good luck with your testing.

Debs
Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

If it's not normal for you to get spots prior to AF it could be a sign  I had the opposite to you when i got bfp my skin looked beautiful whereas I normally had horrid AF spots and that month they never arrived, so yes could be!!!!!!!


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

I really hate this bit in the 2ww... It seems such a long stretch to the weekend.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

haha I know you promise yourself not to google then find yourself manically googling every symptom however random to find another soul out there who went through the same  it's just the pits I know!!! What did they do before the internet lol  when is your OTD?


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

OTD is Saturday... 3 more sleeps!! Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wooohoooooooooooo everything crossed tightly please update if its a BFP  hope you dont go too crazy for next 3 days x


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually I got a bad acne break out in my 2ww and I got my BFP , I've still got the damn spots now   x good luck x


----------



## akduce83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wish we could post photos my chin is terrible as side of my face x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

this is it for you both x ps congrats Candy


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you xxxx

My acne has settled a bit thank goodness . 

I have no appetite and a tad queasy at times.. So hoping that's a good sign. I'm loaded up on estrogen tablets and patches so not sure how much relates to the meds. I also had a bit if spotting yesterday which freaked me out. It's gone now so really keeping my fingers crossed . 

Debs
Xc


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi ladies ,

Just thought I'd let you know. .. I got a BFP this morning!! Can't quite believe it . Still a bit cautious after my spotting on Wednesday .

Debs


----------

